# apla tech jr pump



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've seen on here a few guys use the apla tech system but I've been thinking about buying there Jr pump to fill my tools I thought it would a big time saver .anyone have any experience with it ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry man. I can't help you out here.

Is this what you're talking about?
http://www.walltools.com/apl-jr-pump.html

Is it just for filling? That seems pretty expensive just to fill your boxes faster...


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

It fills boxes tapers angle boxes . I just thought if you have two guys running boxes it would save a bit of time in the long haul and save your shoulders from pumping .think about it I've got 800 sheets this week to finish that's a lot of fill UPS .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

as much as it would work I would not give that company one cent after that junk system they tried selling me, best I ever heard is pay $1000.00 for a tool washer


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> I've seen on here a few guys use the apla tech system but I've been thinking about buying there Jr pump to fill my tools I thought it would a big time saver .anyone have any experience with it ?


No experience with it, but having to haul in and power up a compressor with it each time as well doesn't sound like something I'd care to do.

If you didn't catch it, some here were discussing Cinta pumps a couple years ago. If you're not familiar with them, I wonder if they might be a possible alternative choice(?)

A thread that discussed them: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/cinta-pumps-965/

Pump: http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sorry man. I can't help you out here.
> 
> Is this what you're talking about?
> http://www.walltools.com/apl-jr-pump.html
> ...


Wow!...I'd love one of those, might have a go at a bit of DiY though before shelling out that sort of money


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Stopper said:


> Wow!...I'd love one of those, might have a go at a bit of DiY though before shelling out that sort of money



No doubt about it. The southern hemisphere is the king of the DIY:thumbup:
Let us know how you go.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> I've seen on here a few guys use the apla tech system but I've been thinking about buying there Jr pump to fill my tools I thought it would a big time saver .anyone have any experience with it ?


I think Silverstilts might use one, I have the T-Series pump. The T-Series pump works really well, it's faster loading then a hand pump, and you can feel the difference in your body at the end of the day. It looks like the Jr holds the bazooka better. You have to hold onto the bazooka while filling on the T-series, or it might fall off. I don't use it all the time, but it gets pulled out on big projects. We use a small rolair compressor when just filling the tools. I had an oiless compressor at first and it drove me crazy listening to it all day, but the new one is fine to work around.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

are you talking about some like this?
How you use and clean it? is that esy?:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

guijarrero said:


> are you talking about some like this?
> How you use and clean it? is that esy?:thumbsup:


That one looks like their oiless compressor. I saw it when I was buying mine, didn't buy it because it was oiless. I heard one run a couple weeks ago though, and that thing was super quite. I never would have guessed they could make an oiless so quite lol.:blink: I have the 1.5hp 2.9 cfm, it will keep up for the most part.


----------

